# Popa spurca crassa mating



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 22, 2008)

Popa spurca crassa mating


----------



## MantidLord (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats. How many mantids do you have. Hope she lays a couple of ooths


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 22, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> Congrats. How many mantids do you have. Hope she lays a couple of ooths


Total of 4 females, all mated. The photo shows the last female mated this morning, while the first one ooth had been produced. The ooth will hatch out in good number, closed to 100 nymphs! The mating takes a little waiting though, somehow, safe to let them together alone.


----------



## Mantida (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh wow!! I am very jealous, Luke.  

Congrats!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 23, 2008)

They have great coloring!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Nola,

Thanks Becky, and

special thanks also to my polish friend for their generosity offering me this opportunity


----------



## tier (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

The famales lay about 7-8 ooths each- Each Ooths contains 90-140 larvae in general.

Popa always lays their ooths on the ground of the container, the larvae can hatch out on the bottom.

This is a very easy, but very very beautiful species.

Congrats and good luck,

tier


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 23, 2008)

tier said:


> HiThe famales lay about 7-8 ooths each- Each Ooths contains 90-140 larvae in general.
> 
> Popa always lays their ooths on the ground of the container, the larvae can hatch out on the bottom.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tier,

That is great information you got there. Curiously enough, the first ooth was laid on the lip. Did I do something wrong with that?

Luke


----------



## tier (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

That is no problem. I always cut off the ooths on the ground and hang them up, to incubate them, like all other species' ooths. That's fine.

But in general most females of the species Popa spurca crassa like to build the ooths on the botton, sometimes the ooth are buryed in the sand!

regards


----------



## Mantida (Mar 23, 2008)

tier said:


> HiThat is no problem. I always cut off the ooths on the ground and hang them up, to incubate them, like all other species' ooths. That's fine.
> 
> But in general most females of the species Popa spurca crassa like to build the ooths on the botton, sometimes the ooth are buryed in the sand!
> 
> regards


And the ooths are still able to hatch? What a hardy species!


----------

